# 1Ds Mark IV/1D Mark V Spec List [CR1]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 3, 2011)

```
<div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=6897"></a></div>
<strong>Numbers!

</strong>Spec lists have been few and far between for any upcoming DSLR, this is the first one Iâ€™ve seen in a while. The commenter didnâ€™t know if this was going to be branded 1D or 1Ds.</p>
<p><strong></strong><strong>Specifications:</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>32mp CMOS (Full Frame)</li>
<li>Evolved 45 point AF system (current 1D4)</li>
<li>Dual DIGIC 5</li>
<li>CF & SD Slots</li>
<li>New Battery</li>
<li>3,7,9 fps</li>
<li>ISO Range 50-102,400</li>
<li>Ergonomic Changes</li>
<li>100% VF</li>
<li>3.2″ LCD (Highest Resolution Ever)</li>
<li>Improved AF in LiveView</li>
<li>Unknown Movie Mode and specifications</li>
<li>Unknown if there will be a wireless flash commander</li>
<li>In camera software feature upgrades</li>
</ul>
<p>I expect a lot of these in the next month or so.</p>
<p><strong>Announcement Date?

</strong>Iâ€™ve heard 2 different dates so far. I do expect multiple announcements dates for PowerShot and EOS.</p>
<p>August 18, 2011. I donâ€™t recall the last Canon announcement to happen on a Thursday. Most, if not all are on a Monday/Tuesday depending on where you are on the planet.</p>
<p>August 30, 2011. This would come after Nikonâ€™s announcements.</p>
<p>I donâ€™t see September 6, 2011 as a possibility due to the long September weekend.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong>
```


----------



## Ivar (Aug 3, 2011)

What concerns 32MP then no way it is the 1D*s* (it had been, if released a year ago). 9fps for the same amount of MPs sounds however quite impressive, though I highly doubt Canon would let any spec lower than the predecessor. So-so specs to me, cr1 sounds correct.


----------



## waving_odd (Aug 3, 2011)

DR improvement would be my biggest concern in addition to MP & ISO.

If ISO 102400 is highly usable, then it'd be a no-brainer for a lot of wedding photogs.


----------



## Bob Howland (Aug 3, 2011)

My take: too many pixels for a 1D and too few for a 1Ds. (One previous rumor was that the 5D3 was taking the place of the 1Ds. That seems to be how a lot of people are using the 5D2.) I expect the 1D5 to have roughly the same pixel size as the 1D4 but be FF. That would give it about 27MP.


----------



## JasonM (Aug 3, 2011)

Bob Howland said:


> "too many pixels for a 1D and too few for a 1Ds"



Why "too many" for 1D? The 1D4 has a 16MP crop sensor because even Dual DIGIC4 couldn't process 10fps at 21MP. If dual or single DIGIC5 can process the new FF sensor resolution at 8-10fps then there is no reason to have two 1D bodies. Producing and marketing two bodies is more expensive than one so there has to be a compelling reason for Canon to continue with a 1D and a 1Ds.

Why "too few for a 1DS"? That would be a 50% increase over the current 21MP.

I agree though about the 5D3 taking over for the 1Ds... perhaps 1D5 and 5D3 will have the same sensor and the main difference will be Dual DIGIC5 in the 1D5 (9fps and best in class build quality/ruggedness) and single DIGIC5 in the 5D3 (4fps). 7D2 will also be single DIGIC5 but crop sensor of about 20MP will allow 8fps?


----------



## akiskev (Aug 3, 2011)

What does this SAT dial do?
USM dial is for microadjust?


----------



## WarStreet (Aug 3, 2011)

JasonM said:


> The 1D4 has a 16MP crop sensor because even Dual DIGIC4 couldn't process 10fps at 21MP. If dual or single DIGIC5 can process the new FF sensor resolution at 8-10fps then there is no reason to have two 1D bodies. Producing and marketing two bodies is more expensive than one so there has to be a compelling reason for Canon to continue with a 1D and a 1Ds.



To create a single camera with 1Ds and 1D characteristics without creating the usual 1D camera too, would mean Canon will have to price this camera similar to the 1D price range. Otherwise they will miss the price range covered by the D3s/D4. I think Canon will have a high res high fps 1DsIV together with a 1DV FF.


----------



## steven63 (Aug 3, 2011)

If I had to guess, with the amount of time Canon has had to work on these DSLRs, AND with what the competition is doing, I'd say these specs are for a 1dmv. 32mpx/FF/9fps is a respectable leap for the 1d series, imho. I mean, who needs more fps especially if you can trade 1 of them for the extra 16mpx and full frame! I'd do it in a hot minute.

But then again, this could be the specs for the 'merged' 1ds/1d model we are hearing about. I mean really, if you offer up 32mpx with FF and 9fps with high iso and the 45 point AF...what other options can you offer in another flagship model short of going into the Medium Format zone?

Then the 5dmiii could fill in nicely at around 28mpx/19crosstypeAFs/6fps and improved video?? Just a stab in the dark.


----------



## UncleFester (Aug 3, 2011)

AHA! I *Knew* there'd be a new battery!


----------



## JasonM (Aug 3, 2011)

WarStreet said:


> To create a single camera with 1Ds and 1D characteristics without creating the usual 1D camera too, would mean Canon will have to price this camera similar to the 1D price range. Otherwise they will miss the price range covered by the D3s/D4. I think Canon will have a high res high fps 1DsIV together with a 1DV FF.



Ok I'll grant you that pricing strategy could be a sufficient reason to keep two 1D bodies but you may have hit the nail on the head... they could price the merged 1D body at the lower price point, maybe even make higher margins if the cost savings of manufacturing/marketing a single body is large enough, maybe sell more units at the lower price point resulting in even lower per unit costs, and maybe even gain market share by converting Nikon shooters (ok that last one is a stretch). In all seriousness though, pricing strategy is often about what the market will bear, brand image, etc. and not just about what it costs to make the product. And it does take into account projected sales volumes. Besides, does Canon make most of its money on bodies or lenses... on that point I have no idea. Maybe they lose money on DSLRs and make all the green selling printer ink!


----------



## J-Man (Aug 4, 2011)

> 32mp CMOS (Full Frame)
> Evolved 45 point AF system (current 1D4)
> Dual DIGIC 5
> CF & SD Slots
> ...


32mp- ok
45 point AF- updated from the 1DIV, I'd hope so, rumors are the D4 will be getting a new AF system.
Dual Digic 5- @32mp I'm surprised it's not 3. 
CF & SD- nothing new.
New Battery- I hope it's just higher capacity and compatible with the current battery.
3,7,9 fps- why a down grade from, H= 2-10fps, L= 1-9fps? maybe they meant bracketing, 3,5,7,9?
bla bla bla
3.2" LCD- there is room for a larger display, use it!
Improved AF in LiveView- I'd hope so by now.
bla bla bla
In camera software feature upgrades- I hope this is about software plugins, load an intervalometer plugin on the CF or SD card and gain that function!

Still only a CR1, so who knows.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 4, 2011)

UncleFester said:


> AHA! I *Knew* there'd be a new battery!



It something wrong with the one they use now? I suppose if there were a faster processor and heavy duty video, them more power would be needed. 

The quality level of the existing battery has been excellent, so they use the good cells. Li-On cells do come in different qualities and prices. The really good ones command a higher price, but are worth it.


----------



## KitH (Aug 4, 2011)

akiskev said:


> What does this SAT dial do?
> USM dial is for microadjust?




Wild guess... Saturation? Some sort of control for varying exposure for video in changeable light (like the sun goes behind a cloud and you want to smoothly adjust ISO instead of changing shutter speed (introduces movement inconsistency) or aperture (shifts DoF). Or could it be something totally different, maybe an HDR control?

It's got to be good to earn itself a place under the right thumb. 

Maybe it just a Spare Adjustable Thing.


----------



## NXT1000 (Aug 4, 2011)

the mickey mouse sensor size 1.4x is finally dead. hurray. Thanks to Nikon. It will force the professional to buy more expensive super tele lenses, which will ring their cash register non stop.


----------



## CanineCandidsByL (Aug 4, 2011)

For some reason I just glommed on to the fps. Assuming they didn't make a major change to the internal bus, 3fps sound about right for 32mp. What seem really cool to me is that the 7 and 9fps number work out just about right for cropping to APS-H and APS-C equivilents. Obviously they could also be talking about the difference between a large, medium, and small raw output that doesn't crop, but stays full frame on a effectively smaller res sensor. In theory we could be looking at 9 options...large/med/small for each of full/aps-h/aps-c. That would make it a first rate replacment for both the 1d and 1ds. The only problem is they would need some internal optics to magnify the image in the viewfinder so you would see the effective crop through the lens. Nothing about the design suggests this.

Sorry, I know I'm a bit new here to be speculating so wildly, but the info is just so suggestive.


----------



## amarlez (Aug 4, 2011)

I think CanineCandidsByL is onto something. Perhaps the new and improved viewfinder in the 7D was the first step.


----------



## UncleFester (Aug 4, 2011)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> UncleFester said:
> 
> 
> > AHA! I *Knew* there'd be a new battery!
> ...



No. Not at all. As a matter of fact I'm always amazed how long just one battery lasts in my 5DII and 7D, both pushing the 400 2.8 with IS always on. They're freaking mind-boggling dependable (even in sub 40 F).

BUT. I've a sneaking suspicion the are working on 1) A super-plastic to replace magnesium alloy.
2) a smaller, lighter battery.

You heard it here first from Uncle F


----------



## macfly (Aug 4, 2011)

At last, now what about some new glass!!


----------



## Blaze (Aug 4, 2011)

CanineCandidsByL said:


> For some reason I just glommed on to the fps. Assuming they didn't make a major change to the internal bus, 3fps sound about right for 32mp. What seem really cool to me is that the 7 and 9fps number work out just about right for cropping to APS-H and APS-C equivilents. Obviously they could also be talking about the difference between a large, medium, and small raw output that doesn't crop, but stays full frame on a effectively smaller res sensor. In theory we could be looking at 9 options...large/med/small for each of full/aps-h/aps-c. That would make it a first rate replacment for both the 1d and 1ds. The only problem is they would need some internal optics to magnify the image in the viewfinder so you would see the effective crop through the lens. Nothing about the design suggests this.
> 
> Sorry, I know I'm a bit new here to be speculating so wildly, but the info is just so suggestive.



I would hope that with new dual Digic V processors, a new 1D series DSLR could process shoot faster than 3 fps at full resolution. Heck, the current 7D does 18MP at 8 fps (144 MP/sec). 32 MP at 3 fps would only be 96 MP/sec. Processors have advanced in the years between models. I would expect significant performance improvements. 32 MP at 9 fps doesn't sound absurd to me.


----------



## RuneL (Aug 4, 2011)

The sensor is bigger on both the 1D and the 1Ds, maybe this comes in to play too, but not really sure about the more technical aspects on how the picture actually gets from the sensor to the buffer.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Aug 4, 2011)

Blaze said:


> CanineCandidsByL said:
> 
> 
> > For some reason I just glommed on to the fps. Assuming they didn't make a major change to the internal bus, 3fps sound about right for 32mp. What seem really cool to me is that the 7 and 9fps number work out just about right for cropping to APS-H and APS-C equivilents. Obviously they could also be talking about the difference between a large, medium, and small raw output that doesn't crop, but stays full frame on a effectively smaller res sensor. In theory we could be looking at 9 options...large/med/small for each of full/aps-h/aps-c. That would make it a first rate replacment for both the 1d and 1ds. The only problem is they would need some internal optics to magnify the image in the viewfinder so you would see the effective crop through the lens. Nothing about the design suggests this.
> ...



We've been told by Canon that the dual digic 5 is good for about 240mb/s, so I'm guessing that the full frame 32mp will work out to 7fps. I'm also guessing that 9 fps will only be possible with a resolution drop or 1.3x crop mode to 24mp. Even so, stunning specs and probably Canon's most versatile camera to date...lets hope the price isn't too prohibitive! I'm also speculating that this gives Canon a lot of room for the 5DIII's resolution, eg 24 or 32mp.


----------



## gargy (Aug 4, 2011)

akiskev said:


> ...
> What does this SAT dial do?
> USM dial is for microadjust?



Better check the full picture


----------



## Edwin Herdman (Aug 4, 2011)

JasonM said:


> Besides, does Canon make most of its money on bodies or lenses... on that point I have no idea. Maybe they lose money on DSLRs and make all the green selling printer ink!


Canon needs to make money on everything: As they sell millions and millions every year, losing money on each unit is not an option. Ditto on lenses. This is not a razors and blades situation. It's not a Microsoft Xbox situation either.


----------



## amarlez (Aug 4, 2011)

> We've been told by Canon that the dual digic 5 is good for about 240mb/s, so I'm guessing that the full frame 32mp will work out to 7fps. I'm also guessing that 9 fps will only be possible with a resolution drop or 1.3x crop mode to 24mp. Even so, stunning specs and probably Canon's most versatile camera to date...lets hope the price isn't too prohibitive! I'm also speculating that this gives Canon a lot of room for the 5DIII's resolution, eg 24 or 32mp.



When did they say that?

And that picture is OBVIOUSLY a fake â€” the screen isn't big enough.


----------



## motorhead (Aug 4, 2011)

Stunning specs? Not from where I'm sitting.

Any replacement for the 1Ds has to offer a lot more than 32mp AND give me the improved DR Canon have already promised us. The specs are for a 1Ds they could (and nearly did) offer us a while ago. Expectations move on, 32mp no longer cuts it for me.

I'm completely unmoved by fps figures, or high ISO or video. Maybe that makes me odd, I don't know, but as Canons market leading pro camera I'd expect better. Merging the ID and 1Ds lines will only make sense if they don't dumb down to the 1D level, but instead offer the very best.


----------



## SuperNiceNina (Aug 4, 2011)

News/rumours coming out of the trade and the smoking booths say:

New 32 > 35 Mp body within one month priced at about Â£3500 GBP. This must be 1Ds MKIV. 

I see a 3D (think about the model name!) being a 5D with enhanced video features. Plus a new 5D with improved focus and frame rate and current video features (full frame 20+ Mp sensor with 7D feature set ).

Allegedly Canon have a 60Mp sensor in their bottom draw but the glass needs to be improved before the resolution can be realised.


----------



## JasonM (Aug 4, 2011)

Edwin Herdman said:


> JasonM said:
> 
> 
> > Besides, does Canon make most of its money on bodies or lenses... on that point I have no idea. Maybe they lose money on DSLRs and make all the green selling printer ink!
> ...



Fair enough but my comment that perhaps they lose money on DSLRs was not meant seriously. Point is that we don't know what their margins are or what the optimal price and volume projections might be for a merged 1D series body if they choose to do that. Canon has the best information and will price accordingly and, based on nothing more than typical business practices, I imagine a merged body could be profitably priced lower than the current 1Ds3 and possibly as low as the 1D4. And by the way it's not inconceivable that a company could lose money on a low-volume flagship product to drive professional adoption and create brand cache to drive billions in sales of consumer-level devices. Equally conceivable is losing money on the entry-level model to get consumers into the brand and then make money when they move up to higher models. We can only speculate and we'll mostly be wrong but it sure is fun.


----------



## Haydn1971 (Aug 4, 2011)

Most of what is in the OP is more evolution than revolution, my expectation of the new high end sensor was in the high 30's, low 40's in terms of mpx, but if there is any truth I'm the 32mpx suggestion, I'd strongly expect that the 4 years evolution has gone into more than just a 50% boost in mpx and actually sees better high ISO performance, but I'm not convinced by the framerate of 9fps, nor that the 1D range will be split, unless something more high end is in the making - Canon Medium Format perhaps ? How about a top of the range MF for around $10k (body) with a 5D for today i.e. Entry level MF in a $4k body ? Then have a merged FF 1D range, as per the OP, plus a 5DIII with the same 32mpx sensor ?


----------



## victorengel (Aug 4, 2011)

If that's a 3.2 inch screen pictured, how big does that make the camera? Maybe that's the surprise. The new camera is actually medium format!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 4, 2011)

UncleFester said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > UncleFester said:
> ...



The battery on the 1D MK III and MK IV blows away my 7D and 5D MK II batteries a very large number of shots new, but I've had to buy two new ones after 2-1/2 years as they have gone down hill faster than expected. 

The 1 Series camera batteries are in a class by themselves as compared to other Canon Li-on batteries for both capacity and battery life.

I doubt batteries will get smaller, video / liveview just eats up battery life, and its being used more and more. In addition, a much more powerful processor to be able to process 30 plus MP at 9 FPS is going to gobble power as well. So it sounds like more capacity would be needed for the rumored camera.


----------



## messus (Aug 4, 2011)

JasonM said:


> Bob Howland said:
> 
> 
> > "too many pixels for a 1D and too few for a 1Ds"
> ...



Why should the 5D3 get "only" single DIGIC5 chips? Remember a HUGE part of the success of the 5D2 is due to its video capabilities. I know lot's of people hate video in DSLR, but let's face it, times are changing, and I am sure the Nikon D4 will have improved video capabilities over the D3s AND the 5D2 !!!

And my point is, I know a lot of people are expecting improved video capabilites from the 5D3, maybe RAW movie mode, maybe 4K movie resolution, maybe both. Both putting huge demands on the computing capabilities of the 5D3 = Dual DIGIC 5 !! I am one of these hoping for both. If not, I may be forced to go to Nikon if the D4 delivers as rumored.

Also, with USB 3.0 and UDMA7 memory cards (100MBps + write speed), which many expect on the 5D3, Dual DIGIC5 chips may be required to be able to handle the transfer/write speed, as well as the buffering/cache on the camera. (Also, when working with timelapse, as I am, and many many more are doing every day now, we are limited to 1,5fps withe the bottleneck of 32MBps write speed to UDMA6 cards on both the 1Ds and the 5D2).

Bring me the good stuff Canon!!!


----------



## JasonM (Aug 4, 2011)

messus said:


> Why should the 5D3 get "only" single DIGIC5 chips?



Why do you say "only" single DIGIC5"... If a single DIGIC5 is sufficient then that's what Canon will put in. Those chips can't be cheap so they won't put it in for no reason. My point was that if dual processors are not needed to achieve high fps then it will get single. Likewise, 7D2 will only get single DIGIC5 if it can achieve high enough fps for the crop sensor.... current 7D has Dual DIGIC4 because it's needed. Good point though, improved video capabilities may necessitate dual DIGIC5 and you're right I wasn't considering video but single DIGIC5 may be able to handle whatever improved video capabilities you'd like to see. It may also be more complex and less efficient to break up video processing across dual processors than it is to simply alternate between processors for successive still images each handled by a single processor.


----------



## Kernuak (Aug 4, 2011)

SuperNiceNina said:


> News/rumours coming out of the trade and the smoking booths say:
> 
> New 32 > 35 Mp body within one month priced at about Â£3500 GBP. This must be 1Ds MKIV.



I'd be surprised at that sort of price point, at least on announcement, as the 1DIV is currently around Â£3800, now that it's finally back in stock.


----------



## waving_odd (Aug 4, 2011)

Kernuak said:


> SuperNiceNina said:
> 
> 
> > News/rumours coming out of the trade and the smoking booths say:
> ...




"New 32 > 35 Mp body": it might be 1Ds4.
"Â£3500 GBP": it MUST NOT be 1Ds4 - it can only be 1D or lower.


----------



## V8Beast (Aug 4, 2011)

Why is having "only" 32 megapixels so disappointing? All the specs seem worthy of the long-rumored 1D/1Ds merger/replacement. The 1Ds was 11.1 megapixles, the 1DsII was 16.7 megapixels, and the 1DsIII is 21.1 megapixels. If the rumored 32 megapixels are correct, then this would represent the biggest model-to-model jump in pixels in the history of the 1Ds lineage. 

Just out of curiosity, for those that feel 32 megapixels aren't sufficient, what type of shooting do you do that requires more?


----------



## akiskev (Aug 5, 2011)

gargy said:


> akiskev said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...



Now it all makes sense! Thanks mate!


----------



## macfly (Aug 5, 2011)

> Just out of curiosity, for those that feel 32 megapixels aren't sufficient, what type of shooting do you do that requires more?



A lot! Like shooting a car in a landscape frm a helicopter, or a movie poster, or an image you want to print 6' wide for a gallery show. I love my MKlll, but if I was to put together a show tomorow most of the images in it would be from the H2/H3-Phase combo becuase they just have the quality to go big. I'm already banging on the ceiling of the P65+ so I was really hoping Canon would get us into the 40's, especially since they showed they can get 120MP on a chip a year or two ago. 32mp isn't bad, but it isn't what I was hoping for, and it still keeps the 35mm FF form factor to an also run, not a use it for everything camera.


----------



## Mark D5 TEAM II (Aug 5, 2011)

Looks like a simple fantasy spec list collated from previous rumors. 32MP FF is just 450D/1100D pixel density, so that's easily predictable. 3/7/9 FPS is BS since the past 2 versions have selectable framerates from 1-10, why regress from that pro feature. The other specs we'll all read before. Nothing new here.


----------



## V8Beast (Aug 5, 2011)

macfly said:


> A lot! Like shooting a car in a landscape frm a helicopter, or a movie poster, or an image you want to print 6' wide for a gallery show. I love my MKlll, but if I was to put together a show tomorow most of the images in it would be from the H2/H3-Phase combo becuase they just have the quality to go big. I'm already banging on the ceiling of the P65+ so I was really hoping Canon would get us into the 40's, especially since they showed they can get 120MP on a chip a year or two ago. 32mp isn't bad, but it isn't what I was hoping for, and it still keeps the 35mm FF form factor to an also run, not a use it for everything camera.



I'm humbled that a photographer of your immense talent frequents a forum like this. With that out of the way, I assumed photographers of your caliber primarily relied on a medium format to capture the types of images (mega-enlargements) you describe? Maybe 35mm bodies will get there someday, but it might take a few more generations of updates for that to happen. I think it's fairly safe to say that your needs exceed that of most potential 1DsIV buyers. There can't be that many people that shoot landscapes out of a helicopter


----------



## macfly (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks - just like everyone else I'm keen to know what my next tool will be! I guess I'm pretty married to my cameras because I'm out working with them several times a week, and bumping up against their limits day after day, so you can see how one gets a bit obsessed about what's next.


----------



## kubelik (Aug 5, 2011)

that is possibly the best concept camera I've ever seen. with a built in "money" button, there's no longer any reason not to shell out for the highest-end body on the market ... and the button to the left of it sure wouldn't garner many complaints either.

I'm suprised it doesn't have a side-mounted hotshoe


----------



## Bateman75 (Aug 5, 2011)

what would the price be on something like the 1d 

5000?
6000?
7000?

i hope that they dont get greedy stretch it and goes much higher then 6000


----------



## V8Beast (Aug 5, 2011)

Bateman75 said:


> what would the price be on something like the 1d
> 
> 5000?
> 6000?
> ...



I think that's the million dollar question. I can see either one of two scenarios playing out:

1) Canon sells the rumored 1D/1Ds replacement at the price point of the current 1D of $5K. The problem with merging the 1D line, then selling it for $7K, is that sports shooters accustomed to paying $5K for a 1DIV would have to pay a premium for features (full frame, extra MP's, etc) they don't necessarily want or need. 

2) The 1D/1Ds replacement will fill in the price slot of the 1DsIV and sell for $7K, which will create a huge price gap in the model line between the 5D and 1D. This would set the stage nicely for more studio/landscape/portrait-oriented camera that packs just as many megapixels, or perhaps more, than the 1D, but in a smaller body with a simpler AF system and lower frame rate. Build quality would be somewhere in between the 1D and 5D, with dual card slots to boot. 

It's just all wild speculation at this point, and hopefully Canonites will know something definitive within the next month.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 6, 2011)

1Ds bodies typically run $8,000 or thereabouts. I doubt if a 1DS Mark IV will be less.


----------



## Bateman75 (Aug 6, 2011)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> 1Ds bodies typically run $8,000 or thereabouts. I doubt if a 1DS Mark IV will be less.


Then i realy realy hope they will get something in the 4k-5k area. Or else i cant upgrade anytime soon.


----------

